# XMG P507 PCGH-Edition V2 - Geforce GTX 1060, Core i7-7700HQ und 250-GB-SSD [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. März 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *XMG P507 PCGH-Edition V2 - Geforce GTX 1060, Core i7-7700HQ und 250-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*

						Schenker und PCGH haben ein Update beim P507 PCGH-Edition vorgenommen. Statt dem Intel Core i7-6700HQ kommt nun ein aktueller Kaby-Lake-Prozessor mit der Bezeichnung Core i7-7700HQ zum Einsatz. Außerdem unterstützt das Display ab sofort G-Sync und mit der Samsung 960 Evo wird jetzt eine extrem schnelle SSD verbaut.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *XMG P507 PCGH-Edition V2 - Geforce GTX 1060, Core i7-7700HQ und 250-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*


----------

